# Morels are here!



## mushmaster (Mar 11, 2017)

Went on the 8th and 9th to a couple spots I know in Jasper county. Picked 75 grays first day and found another 35 yesterday. Left quite a few that were small and the rain early this morning should get them going. Good luck out there folks. Trying to figure how to post pics will add shortly


----------



## morelboy (Mar 29, 2014)

This is waaaaaaaay early for the season. The rain is great, but I was waiting for a little warmth. They're really out and up? Really?


----------



## morelboy (Mar 29, 2014)

It looks like the weather is going to be about perfect next week, after a lot of rain lately and temps heading into the low 70s. I'll be checking my usual spots.


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

In our usual spot, in Butts county, we harvested about ten black morels last weekend (March 11th and 12th)(leaving the small ones and half of the larger ones for other folks or to spread spores). We also tried a bunch of new spots all over the place from Putnam county to Muscogee county and in between, with no luck. We may head up again at the end of March or in early April.


----------

